# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Schoutra

Hallo, ik ben Richard Schouten ,ben voormalig ICT-er en werk nu als vrachtwagenchauffeur.
Als bijna 68-jarige doe ik mijn best voor een gezonde levensstijl en een optimale fitheid.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Richard, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens dan op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

